# Guild books?



## The Grumpy Celt (Oct 13, 2005)

What is the status of the guild books and the guild book press line?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 13, 2005)

Don't you work on that line? Why are you asking in this forum?

I personally have no influence with that line, but I imagine an email to whoever is in charge would get a fuller response.


----------

